# Radiator



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 95 Altima GXE and my radiator is busted, so I need to replace it. Is this something I could possibly do myself, or do I need to take it some place?


----------



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

khatrisa said:


> I have a 95 Altima GXE and my radiator is busted, so I need to replace it. Is this something I could possibly do myself, or do I need to take it some place?



I replaced the radiator in my Honda Accord that I have. It took around an hour, pretty simple. If you have one of those books that you can get anywhere, like AutoZone, should have step by step instructions. You don't need too many tools... If I can do it.. lol, anyone can =)


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

It's pretty straight forward.
Make sure you have plenty of coolant to refill.

1. Wait for car to cool down.
2. Remove all coolant lines, but watch out it will spill a lot out
3. Remove the cooling fan clips, and I believe there are a couple screws.
4. Remove the radiator support bushings that you see right there when you open the hood, the rubber bumpers holding it in there.
5. I don't remember what all bolts, but it's pretty simple, just remove the fan and then the radiator out, and then reverse, attach the hoses, make sure they are tight.
6. Then refill the radiator with the coolant.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

thanks, mission accomplished


----------

